# The Fairmont @ St Andrews - The Kittocks



## Crawfy (Sep 22, 2011)

Played The Kittocks at St Andrews Fairmont yesterday. The weather gods did not play ball as we got absolutely drenched for the first 5 holes - we had to take shelter in a wee bothy. Perfect time to devour our sarnies and regret not packing a flask ( either the hot or the hip variety)

The golf gods did shine on us though. We we were booked on for 1230 ( for The Torrance), and arrived a 1155 to sign in when we were informed we were actually off at 1245. No problem we thought, more time to warm up (literally)

We approached the starter's office at 1230, only to be informed that we were not on "his list" It seeems we  were double booked. A quick radio back to the Pro shop, promptly resolved the issue ( in our favour)

"Gents, it seems we have double booked - would you be kind enough to play The Kittocks course today and we will provide a complimentary golf buggy " ....you can imagine the response - It was chucking it down, blowing a gale....

Thank you to Fairmont staff for admitting their mistake and sorting it out pronto - nice one !

The golf was surprisingly good in the conditions, and the weather sorted itself out on teh back 9 -  Blue skies ( although a wind that could have blown you into St Andrews bay...

Kittocks was in great condition - surprisingly firm underfoot ( considering the rain) with greens which were in a very fast frame of mind ( aim for uphill putts !!)

Unfortunately at one down ( with a stroke and a good chance to pull level) I plugged my drive on the 15th into a fairway bunker. That allowed my partner to take his chance and I suffered a sporting 3&2 defeat...Booo !!

Note to self....ask Santa for Gore-tex waterproofs this Xmas


----------



## slugger (Sep 22, 2011)

We played it in glorious weather in June.

Great course with a really nice mix of holes with interest around every corner. I really liked the 15th hole, the long downhill one with the infinity green. I  have photos that i'll try and upload and post here.

Course conditions were top notch when we played as well. Only thing that let it down was quality of sand in some of the bunkers. Too many stones in there for my liking!!

Lovely views and some real risk and reward golf. Will look forward to playing it again.


----------



## slugger (Sep 22, 2011)

Pictures now up in the pictures section of the forum


----------



## inthecup (Sep 27, 2011)

Played here today. Must say its one of the nicest courses I've played. As said above, aim for uphill putts as the greens are mighty fast. Course was in great condition and some quality risk & reward holes out there. Deffo worth a visit.


----------

